# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Victoria Hand in Guatemala!!

## Jcoutts

https://www.facebook.com/victoriahan...3/?pnref=story

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share what ever been doing for the last little bit!

Hope you like it!

----------

